
Facebook requires your number and then links your data - exdsq
I don&#x27;t use Facebook anymore, but I had to just sign up so I could test the new Facebook authentication within an app I&#x27;m working on. I naturally used an alias email address and a fake name (Boberius Kingslayer). Upon registering I needed to enter my phone number due to &#x27;suspicious activity&#x27;. Okay, fair enough - I need to test this so I enter my real number which I&#x27;ve had for a few weeks under the assumption it just required an activation code and wouldn&#x27;t link to my account.<p>I&#x27;m then shown a list of suggested friends. This included my sister, neighbor, friends from school... essentially the top 50 people suggested were spot on. The only app linked to my phone that this could be related to is Whatsapp, however I just read the T&amp;Cs of Whatsapp&#x2F;Facebook integration and they specifically say they don&#x27;t share contact details: &quot;Importantly, WhatsApp does not share your WhatsApp contacts with Facebook or any other members of the Facebook Companies, and there are no plans to do so.&quot;<p>I can&#x27;t even remove my mobile number from Facebook without it threatening to delete my account.<p>I signed up via a desktop browser and didn&#x27;t share my contacts.<p>I&#x27;d be interested if someone could explain how this can happen without breaking their own T&amp;Cs somewhere?
======
kdot
Your friends gave your phone number to Facebook via uploaded contacts data.

------
exdsq
I've now tried to sign into something with Facebook and it's locked me out
until I upload a photo of myself due to 'suspicious activity'.

~~~
Kazooie_Bird
I'm curious why actions like this aren't governed.

------
askafriend
Your friends uploaded their contacts and your number was in there.

All Facebook did was a simple match. Nothing crazy or nefarious.

Sometimes it really is that simple. Your phone number isn’t a secure, hidden
piece of data. It’s scattered around and anyone you’ve ever give it to is at
risk of disclosing it to a 3rd party, whether it be a website or another
person.

------
throwaway13000
Contact a lawyer who will organize more people like you and hopefully do a
lawsuit

